# Multiple Orgasms



## Ted (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok here is a question I probably wouldn't ask else where:

My wife orgasms almost everytime we have sex, but I've never been able to give her multiples. For one I usually only last till or shortly after the first one, but besides that she is always exhausted after the first and really doesn't want me to use oral or other means to try for another if I've already cum.

So I guess my question is: Ladies do you have multiple orgasms regularly? And if you do, does it take a lot of extra concentration/energy/whatever on your part? 

Is it normal for the first one to take it all out of you? 

Is there something the guy should be doing to make it possible?

She's never complained, and I don't think she even worries about this, but I just want to be the best lover I can be.


----------



## Ted (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Star, that's my general feeling most of the time. I just want to make sure I'm doing all I can if there's a chance I can giver her that experience.


----------



## Ted (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I know what you mean, and it made me smile.

I'll keep trying to give her a "Hell Yeah Baby!"


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

YAY for you and your lucky wife! I agree with Star - if it's not broke, don't fix it!

I would LOVE so much to be able to orgasm during intercourse with my H but it just doesn't happen. Sometimes I can if we use a toy during intercourse but honestly, it seems like a bother more times than not. I would just rather enjoy having sex with my H and not focusing on trying to orgasm. Trust me, he can give me the "Hell Yeah Baby!" with oral. Then we usually have intercourse after which is great for him because he loves how wet I am. OR sometimes if I am still really horny after we have sex, he'll help me orgasm with a toy.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

No luck that way either. I mean, don't get me wrong, sex with my hubby feels good, just doesn't bring me to orgasm. It bothers me more than him. I mean, he wishes I could orgasm that way but is perfectly content pleasing me with oral. (he LOVES giving oral - yay for me!) AND has no problem if I want to bring in "back up." He will even quote percentages for me to make me feel better - that it's a small percentage of women that can orgasm with just intercourse alone, etc.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Is this speaking of clitoris orgasm or G-spot orgasm?

Clitoris is one orgasm, then hands or tongue off for a half hour or so.

The G-spot should be able to, for many woman at least, be able to receive multiple orgasms, and with skill this can be repeated for a very long time.

Also spend much time touching and massaging these areas regularly, making it very clear there is not the expectation of orgasm is the goal, but the touching and time spent together is all that is expected. This relieves the pressure of worrying about whether orgasm is reached or not. 

Again, in this way, sexual contact becomes much less scripted, more about the emotional and physical communication, and less about the stress of working toward an orgasm as some definition of success or failure, and to get lost in the passion becomes easier.

To work toward this goal, and see progress, the lines will blur and dissapear between what you would call sexual touching and affection touching.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Star said:


> have to say we have been trying to find my G-spot for a long time, and the other week, he hit what I am sure is it, omg, the feeling is a bit strange at first but after a while, what can I say? The rest is history!!! love it.


Exactly!

For the benefit of the good men and women reading this thread, this is to start to find the G-spot:

Start by the index finger in the vagina, palm of the hand up, and do the motion like you are gesturing "come here". 

Use lubrication if necessary.

The G-spot may feel slightly different than the surrounding area, maybe so, maybe not, and about the size of a quarter. When stimulated this area will likely swell slightly, so you know you are finding it. 

To stimulate press upward and continue the "come here" gesture. This is with firm upward pressure.

Maybe try with two fingers, if the situation is comfortable.

The G-spot is not like the clitoris, in that you are not needing to be as delicate. Even to be even more firm or aggressive as the passion allows is usually more than you may expect.

Again, the G-spot orgasm is distinct from the Clitoris orgasm, and when these orgasms start, do not be afraid to work to continue, without stopping, for some time until after orgasm after orgasm after orgasm, it is very much clear the woman needs a break!

Also, as with most things sexual, do not be afraid to experiment with being creative. 

It is most pleasing to a woman, for example, to combine the finger G-spot stimulation with oral clitoris stimulation to produce simulataneously both these distinct orgasms to the woman at once.

To be the man to do this to your woman, and imagine the first time to her, you are going to be very much her hero! 

I hope some of this is beneficial.


----------



## Ted (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually Big Bad Wolf, this was very beneficial. I believe my wife has always had clitoral orgasm. So, I would love to be "a hero" and add the G-spot too.


----------



## madmike (Jan 22, 2010)

i consider myself well versed in what my wife arousing, i have attempted to give her multiples on several occasions and have actually succeeded a few times.

in my opinion the key is to take your time and get her aroused very very slowly, gradually building up over time.

if i spend 30-45 minutes of foreplay/focusing on her and taking my time doing it, i can get her off very very easy the first time, and a second time without a whole lot of effort

the key is to know what SHE thinks is arousing and taking your time to exploit all of her secret spots


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

BigBadWolf said:


> Exactly!
> 
> For the benefit of the good men and women reading this thread, this is to start to find the G-spot:
> 
> ...


Again, while I don't orgasm during intercourse alone - my H is my hero because he can make me in other ways. The G-spot orgasm - VERY intense, very fantastic and my H is VERY good! 

Yes, Star - agree most definitely visit the bathroom first! :iagree:


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

My wife wants no more touching after her O. She wants me inside her immediately. I find this difficult to understand. If I could have multiple, I would. I find it odd that desire is not in her. Also I would like if she ever thought that I might want oral instead of her on top.


----------

